# 125 gallon tank project



## triggerman (May 18, 2014)

Hey guys

I just recently got back into african cichlids again so I started my own aquarium stand. I watched a lot of videos on how to do it. I found that even without any experience on building a stand I think my stand turned out way better than buying a stand from the store. Also the stand is way heavier than expected and I know that it will hold the 125 gallon 72x18 tank that I'm waiting to get my hands on. I will post more pics.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Good job!
I think it turned out really well.


----------



## triggerman (May 18, 2014)

Painted the background Black and used Texas holey rock...


----------



## opt-e (Jan 25, 2014)

Looks good so far.. what are you going to be stocking this with?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

What's that middle removable panel in the stand for if you don't mind me asking? Great work by the way!


----------



## triggerman (May 18, 2014)

Just got some of my fish today...I will have 20 more or so to pick up from live fish direct but I found someone from also online that sells decent price of peacocks but the only catch is you have to cross the border and declare it.

The middle part of the tank is actually not removable. I just matched it to the sides of the tank. I also built a top part cap but I still have to add an extra 1x4 because I didnt realize I have to make room for my LED Beamworks 2x 36 lights.

Does the middle look empty to you tony1928? Im thinking of adding my kids names on them since their the ones who got me back into African Cichlids again.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

triggerman said:


> Does the middle look empty to you tony1928? Im thinking of adding my kids names on them since their the ones who got me back into African Cichlids again.


Actually that's a great idea. I agree that it does like a bit like its missing something. That's why I had originally thought you left it as an access panel.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

I actually like the effect the center panel creates. But adding kids always makes things better


----------



## triggerman (May 18, 2014)

Finally got my fish in from Live Fish Direct. They're the go to african cichlid fish farm hands down....


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks great! Seems like African's are starting to get popular here in BC


----------



## triggerman (May 18, 2014)

Finally got all of my Texas holey rock....All the fishes are healthy except a few have died but all in all pretty happy.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## triggerman (May 18, 2014)

Guys...I need help on which plecos to use and how many I need in my 125 gallon tank? Anyone has any for sale? Let me know how much.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I love the look of new holey rock! I used to have a few albino bristlenose plecos in there just to help with keeping down the algae and eating leftover food. They are very hardy and can handle the african water conditions. In fact, they were breeding in the tank.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

+1 For Bristle Noses. I had 3 for a couple years in my African tank. 1 died recently. They are active in the day so you will actually see them compared to other plecos. I had a trio. 1 male, 2 females.

I now have 2 bristle noses, 1 Green Phantom Pleco , 1 Gold spot Pleco. The last 2 are no where near as active in the day as the BNP. Also Keep in mind they will eat all the algae so I suggest feeding them Zucchini or onother veggie once a week or every other week. Within1 minute my male BNP is on the zuchinni. He loves to eat the skin.

Im in the middle of planning a 210g African tank. Im going to buy a couple really neat plecos once I set it up. One of my favs is the Gold Nugget pleco.


----------



## triggerman (May 18, 2014)

How big do these guys get....I had a regular plecos before and it got to almost a foot. Are these dwarf like..no more than 4 inches as full adult. 

Where can I get them and how much?


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

BN Plecos get to be around 4", there are usually some in the Livestock Classifieds.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

triggerman said:


> How big do these guys get....I had a regular plecos before and it got to almost a foot. Are these dwarf like..no more than 4 inches as full adult.
> 
> Where can I get them and how much?


They are easy to find in the classifieds. They are a little harder to find full grown which as mentioned is around 4" - 5". Male get bristles all ober their nose. Females don't get much at all. They are usually around $5 -$10 on here. Double at LFS. Rogers always has them if you live in delta or try contacting Vancitycam he might be able to help you. Common plecos like you had before are useless and get huge IMO. Bristle noses are great!

Canadian aquatics usually has them as well

I have some smaller calicos in my African grow out tank, The Africans leave them a lone but they did go after them when I first released them from the bag so be careful when introducing them. Once the BNP find the rocks. They will be fine in my experience

There are a bunch of different types:

silver tip
albino
super red
green dragon
calico
Long fined in all of the above


----------



## triggerman (May 18, 2014)

Ok cool thanks. ..will leave PM to rogers or vancitycam


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

triggerman said:


> Ok cool thanks. ..will leave PM to rogers or vancitycam


Rogers is the LFS in Surrey. Also check the classifieds now. I think I saw some for sale


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I would also +1bnp for starters. They're very cheap and harder plecos in my experience and will actually eat the algae. Some other people have had good luck with both blue and green phantom plecos but I haven't got any of those in my tank!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Most fancy plecos are wild caught and may have a hard time adjusting to the higher PH. Also as Steve said. They don't all eat algae. Bristle noses are a sure thing


----------



## triggerman (May 18, 2014)

Just a 6 month update of my african cichlid tank. Lost a few fish but it was exp






ected!!!


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Looks fabulous triggerman! Beauty tank. I should get off my butt and spend a bit of time on my neglected tank. Maybe tomoro, or the next day.....


----------



## triggerman (May 18, 2014)

Thanks plumberboy....do any of you guys know where I can get a 3 to 4 inch BNP? Price? Everyone has small one only and my compressiceps will just eat them.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Sometimes Canadian Aquatics sells grown pairs but I'm not sure what size they are exactly


----------



## triggerman (May 18, 2014)

Just a 7 month update...


----------

